# equipment list



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Audio:

Digital RS SPL Meter
Pioneer VSX-1012K 
7 Marantz MA500 mono amplifiers 
4 Crystal Acoustics 12THX Subwoofers
4 Polk RTi70 Floor Standing
Polk CSi40 Center Channel
Behringer FBQ-2496
M-AUDIO - Uno - 1-In/1-Out USB Bus-Powered MIDI Interface

Front Projection:

Benq W5000 DLP Projector 
Focus Enhancements Centerstage 2
106" Dalite High Power Screen
Key Digital KD-VA5

Media Playback:

Toshiba XA2

Other:

2 Polk Rti70 Floor Standing
Denon 5200 amplifier
ipod, cd players, LP, and other misc players
GIK 244 traps
ATS Acoustics panels
GIK Pillar Traps
GIK Monster Traps
misc bass trapping


----------

